# Photoshop now available on your smartphone



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Adobe have released a Photoshop app for both Android & iOS smartphone use - though as one commenter on this blog post says - why would you want to edit on a phone?
Answer I suppose is: because you now can

or I suppose if you're travelling without a camera and want more than the inbuilt apps allow in editing....no, still can't really see myself editing on a tiny screen...

more here


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Yesh, the phone screen is too small. I find my 10" tablet even on the small side for image editing. But then, most of that is because it's touch and not mouse driven, so there has to be room on the screen for fat fingers, which takes from the image display.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> Yesh, the phone screen is too small. I find my 10" tablet even on the small side for image editing. But then, most of that is because it's touch and not mouse driven, *so there has to be room on the screen for fat fingers,* which takes from the image display.


that is where tablets with stylus comes in handy.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Here's how I feel about my Kindle Fire...

It's a great ebook reader and there are some nice games, but it's only so-so as an internet device. For viewing web pages it's fine. But try cutting and pasting. Try Inserting a Link and on and on...

I don't even want to think about photo editing.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have tried it on iPad, and I guess if you have never used the Full computer version..... then it is probably great. But since I use Lightroom and Photoshop heavily..... I find it extremely painful to try and do any editing of a picture on a handheld device.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Typical of the "advancement" of technology...

MP3 + earbuds = HiFi
cellphone = camera
tablet = computer

More modern technology should offer improvement not just more convenience.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

don't we now live in the "Age of Convenience"? aka "I walk/drive/ride about in the world so shouldn't I be able to take everything I have at home in my pocket so I don't have to wait even 5 minutes to do stuff"

NB: "convenience" doesn't necessarily translate as "practical"


----------

